
Linux 3.6 nearly broke PostgreSQL (2012) - gpderetta
https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=lwn.net
======
stevekemp
Suspect the link here should point to

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4640529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4640529)

